# Rename?



## Julee (Jan 3, 2006)

I was just thinking, GBAtemp, implies that its a temporary site, in the very fact it was just that, Megaroms was always supposed to be the dominant of the two... Should prolly at some point think about renaming it..But then...by the time you guys get around to it, the next portable system will be a big hit and pfft, site dont even matter any more...


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jan 3, 2006)

The thing is, GBAtemp is known more as a site with info on Nintendo handhelds and not just the GBA. The name itself doesn't really reflect the site anymore, its more of a recognizable symbol more than an actual definition of the site.


----------



## djgarf (Jan 3, 2006)

this has been discussed many times before but we will NEVER change the site name,the name gbatemp is (in)famous and changing would be totally pointless and unnecessary

plus no matter what anyone says gbatemp is still kivans even though he is no longer active


----------



## Costello (Jan 3, 2006)

QUOTE(Julee @ Jan 3 2006 said:


> by the time you guys get around to it, the next portable system will be a big hit and pfft, site dont even matter any more...


the DS is out and kicking, so is GBAtemp.
yet we haven't had a name change...


----------



## T-hug (Jan 3, 2006)

If its not broken, don't fix it.

Everyone knows GBATemp as GBATemp, changing it would cause uneeded problems with sponsors etc and potentially lose us hits/members/press.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 3, 2006)

GBAtemp is our roots


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jan 3, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 3 2006 said:


> the DS is out and kicking, so is GBAtemp.
> yet we haven't had a name change...



That is just because the DS is a filler system to sustain kids until GBA2.  j/k


----------



## Darkforce (Jan 3, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jan 3 2006 said:


> Everyone knows GBATemp as GBATemp, changing it would cause uneeded problems with sponsors etc and potentially lose us hits/members/press.



It's GBAtemp not GBATemp! *sigh*


----------



## lil_fighter (Jan 3, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jan 3 2006 said:


> GBAtemp is our roots



amen to that

(everyone turns around and stares at me with a murder inducing stare in their eyes)

Ah, ill just leave now


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 3, 2006)

GBAtemp forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We'll never be anything else.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 3, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 3 2006 said:


> GBAtemp forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, we are thinking about changing the name to PIEtemp aren't we. That's what the poll in the staff section is for isn't it? Right now it's 83% for changing the name to PIEtemp...


----------



## Julee (Jan 3, 2006)

ah but then you get the people who would wonder what KIND of pie...pfft.. then the subsites would be made... LEMONPIEtemp, PUMPKINPIEtemp, etc, etc.. madness..


----------



## Mchart (Jan 3, 2006)

www.pr0ntemp.com


----------



## lastdual (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm fine with GBAtemp, but I think that the GBA moniker will eventually make the page look out of date to potential new users who are not as 'into the scene" as the rest of us. (edit: although some might consider that a good thing...)

In the long run, I think a more timeless name might be a good thing if we see traffic dying down - timeless as in not containing a console's name, ie not DStemp or PSPtemp, as those will eventually go out of style, but maybe just playing on the "temp" theme with something short, easy and ambiguous like Gtemp.net

Just make sure that if you ever move you keep all your forum data intact! It would suck to see the page start from scratch.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 3, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jan 3 2006 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 3 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > GBAtemp forever.
> ...


Shh! Next thing you'll be letting them in on, is the poll to change the name to "shaunj66temp"!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Which is 100% YES ATM!)


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 3, 2006)

Speaking of, Shaun, we just got the new letterheads you requested. They misspelled your name, and the new mascot looks suspciciously like Hachiemon rather than anything recognizable nowadays. I don't think we'll be going back to them for the portal redesign, no?



While there's merit in thinking about timlessness, GBAtemp has been around for long enough in internet terms to effectively BE timeless. The name works, it's well-known, and we don't need a name change. 

Besides, the tale of why GBAtemp is named GBAtemp is already somewhat convoluted (and usually breaks into the history of the forum AND the channel). Why add another step to it for all the storytellers to learn?

-Tempest out.-


----------



## dEC0DED (Jan 3, 2006)

i've been doing this for 4-5 years now...

wow...

GO ME!

GBATEMP M ROX

RDG>tRM


----------



## Opium (Jan 3, 2006)

Notice how all the staff members instantly jump in to say that we still want the name GBAtemp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That kind of proves that the name and icon is close to our hearts.....in other words no name change


----------



## Julee (Jan 4, 2006)

I get the point.


----------



## dEC0DED (Jan 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Julee @ Jan 3 2006 said:


> I get the point.


and megaroms is dead.... pariah is busy with life.


----------



## Julee (Jan 3, 2006)

I was just thinking, GBAtemp, implies that its a temporary site, in the very fact it was just that, Megaroms was always supposed to be the dominant of the two... Should prolly at some point think about renaming it..But then...by the time you guys get around to it, the next portable system will be a big hit and pfft, site dont even matter any more...


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jan 4, 2006)

QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Jan 4 2006 said:


> i've been doing this for 4-5 years now...
> 
> wow...
> 
> ...


Are you by any chance..
...
..Father Christmas?


----------



## Dirtie (Jan 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Mchart @ Jan 4 2006 said:


> www.pr0ntemp.com


That link doesn't work


----------



## dEC0DED (Jan 4, 2006)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jan 3 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Jan 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > i've been doing this for 4-5 years now...
> ...


the hell u talkin bout willis


----------



## amptor (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok sheesh what a highjacked thread this has become.

Speechl has explained to me several times why the channel is called gbatemp but I still believe it was originally because it was a temporary meeting place for him and a couple others (kivan and someone else maybe thug or someone).  So then the channel grew a bit and I think kivan initially setup the web site and now it's grown to a whole number of things, I don't know who runs/controls what any more but that shouldn't all really matter very too much besides that whoever keeps this web site alive is doing a very good job (costello maybe, I forgot).

I'm kinda confused as to who runs the efnet channel but that's ok.

Anyway the name wouldn't change here because this site is popular and has grown.  I think it's a unique name, but changing it would confuse probably 40% of the people who visit or more and could cause a few problems trying to get those regulars back.

Good to see Julee again though, she's very nice.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 4, 2006)

And I seem to recall the original GBAtemp being a temporary website to hold GBA roms (you can still find the site if you know where to look). After a while, the guestbook was becoming too cumbersome, and so a forum was set up. Shortly afterward, the channel formally came into being to serve as a distro.

While a channel may have been involved, it wasn't GBAtemp until afterward. I'm having trouble finding the topic, but I know the origins of the channel can be found in our forum archive.

Currently, the website is maintained by Shaun, Costello, Hunter, and Wolf.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Julee (Jan 4, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Good to see Julee again though, she's very nice.



YAY!

/me is very nice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















  GROGS ON THE HOUSE!


----------



## Costello (Jan 4, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Currently, the website is maintained by Shaun, Costello, Hunter, and Wolf.


Hunter and Wolf are only technicians, they have no power of decision at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in other word, they help doing technical stuff.
I supposed this is what you call "maintainance"


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jan 4, 2006)

QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Jan 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jan 3 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Jan 4 2006 said:
> ...


Well, isn't it obvious, 

"i've been doing this for 4-5 years now..."

You have to be the new father christmas... do you do thing where one orders a pie and you jump out?


----------



## Foppzter (Jan 4, 2006)

GBAtemp 4 live, brother!


----------



## dEC0DED (Jan 4, 2006)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jan 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Jan 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jan 3 2006 said:
> ...



what is goin on....

but ya..

JULEE ROX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

